# Brain Zaps



## VinceyP (Nov 13, 2010)

Does anyone else suffer with these? They usually happen if you're on anti depressants I believe, but I have had them before, and for the last day or two I have been getting them again, and they worry me! And I am not on any medication!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

VinceyP said:


> Does anyone else suffer with these? They usually happen if you're on anti depressants I believe, but I have had them before, and for the last day or two I have been getting them again, and they worry me! And I am not on any medication!


Sorry to ask, but what are 'Brain Zaps'? Do you mean being startled? Or suddenly empty?


----------



## chrisxyz (May 23, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> Sorry to ask, but what are 'Brain Zaps'? Do you mean being startled? Or suddenly empty?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSRI_discontinuation_syndrome#.22Brain_zaps.22_and_sensations


----------



## VinceyP (Nov 13, 2010)

It sort of feels like a electric shock type of feeling in your head! Sort of shakes you! Not a pleasant feeling lol!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

I've had them a few times, although only rarely. I also had electric shock feelings in my arms. It was when I was very tired and dped. That was years ago and I haven't had it since. I think it is just one of those dp things.

edit - and I've never taken any anti-depressants.



VinceyP said:


> It sort of feels like a electric shock type of feeling in your head! Sort of shakes you! Not a pleasant feeling lol!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I get this a lot, mainly when I try to remember something and I can't, my brain kinda goes on overdrive or something and bang, electric shock


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

VinceyP said:


> Does anyone else suffer with these? They usually happen if you're on anti depressants I believe, but I have had them before, and for the last day or two I have been getting them again, and they worry me! And I am not on any medication!


I used to get them all the time when i first got dp/d.


----------



## chunks (Apr 6, 2011)

i read they have something to do with a lack of certain neurotransmitter.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I get them in the morning, and it's not just from SSRI's, its simply a symptom of anxiety

Head (anxiety symptoms commonly associated with the head):

Burning, itchy, tight scalp
Dizziness
Dizzy
Dizziness or light-headedness
Frequent headaches, migraine headaches
Feeling like there is a tight band around your head, pressure, tightness
Head, neck or shoulder pain, tightness/stiffness
*Head zaps, head tremors*
Giddiness
Numbness
Numbness tingling, numbness and tingling
Shooting pains, stabbing pains, and odd pressures in the neck, head, or face
Shooting pains in the face
Shooting pains in the scalp or head
When you close your eyes you feel like are beginning to, or will, float upwards
Sore jaw that feels like a tooth ache
TMJ (Temporo-Mandibular Joint) - clenching of the jaw or grinding of the teeth


----------



## Leee (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi All,
I'm new here, I'll introduce myself in another post. But I've experienced brain zaps for many many years (along with depersonalization and derealization) and in my case the brain zaps are ALWAYS caused by withdrawal symptoms. The first time I experienced it was when I had a really bad toothache and was taking Tylenol (yes, Tylenol), like a whole bunch for several days. When I got my tooth fixed and suddenly stopped taking the Tylenol I got my first brain zaps.

Years later I will get the same kind of brain zaps if I miss a dosage or stop taking either my anti-depressants or Oxycodone. It usually occurs in the morning if I miss a dose or run out of my meds, and it gets worse while I walk around or do any physical activity.


----------



## Christo808 (Jul 12, 2011)

I always get brain zaps but for me there from my meds







well i think,,
and if i forget to take em even for one day it feels like my head or mind is getting crushed and
if i turn my head it feels like my head moves but ,my brain stays in the same direction... really weird feeling, makes me wanna throw up..
hope this helps


----------

